# Becoming an EMT



## ms9809 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello,

I am considering a career switch and I am thinking about becoming an EMT.  Although I have a B.A in history, I have very little experience in the medical field.  I live in Massachusetts and there are several places near me which offer EMT training (certified by the state).

There is one (STARR EMS training) which offers a "boot camp" which is a 5 day a week, 8 hours a day class.  The class is a month long and you also get experience riding along with EMTs on the job.  They also boast of 99% job placement after you pass the test.  This seems appealing to me because I could get the training  in such a short time.

Would taking one of these courses be a good start for me?  Or would I be better off going to a local college and taking a certification course over a few months?  Thanks for the help.

Mike.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 19, 2010)

Mike--

I won't offer career advice, and normally have little respect for intensive EMT courses, but I know the particular program you are describing. If it is indeed at Star Fire EMS, I know the program director, and know how she holds her classes. If you believe EMS is the right direction for you, the class you mentioned will be a great introduction.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 19, 2010)

Sure, that may sound like boot camp, but i'm taking 8 hours a day 2 days a week for two months (So half as dense)...but realistically I have commitments on the other days of the week, so I don't do any studying outside of reading the book, and I am acing the class.

My point is, if that is all you are doing those 5 days a week and you take breaks on the weekends it really shouldn't be too much different from a more drawn out class, IMHO.


----------



## ms9809 (Jun 19, 2010)

I was recently laid off so I have the time to focus solely on the class.  I'm just hoping that the info is not too much for me considering my lack of experience in the field.

Mike.


----------



## Knightlite (Jun 23, 2010)

> I am considering a career switch and I am thinking about becoming an EMT



Many people on this forum will probably disagree with me, but planning on making a career of being an EMT may not be the right move.  Becoming an EMT for some extra money, or as a temporary means of employment is a great thing.  Permanent career, I don't know. For these reasons.

1) EMTs often eventually get burned out.  What you are exposed to is cumulative.  It builds up over time.  Eventually it reaches a threshold, and you will decide that enough is enough.

2) Your body gives out.  Carrying 300 pound patients down from the third floor of a building can have a long-term affect on your body. Your body (i.e. back may wear out before your spirit does.)

3) The pay is not all that great.

Just something to think about.  You have a BA in History.  That has value in itself.  Don't underestimate that.

Becoming an EMT is a great thing, and you should do it.  Take the boot camp course. Get some money back in your pocket by joining a private company, but don't give up on that history degree either.


----------



## EMT12345 (Feb 23, 2011)

I would highly recomend the boot-camp over at STARR EMS Training. The place and program speaks for itself. Ask them about their pass rates and job placement. Place is top notch. I agree EMT-B is a great part-time gig on the side, but if you like it, Paramedic is a great career. EMS is what you make of it and unfortunately people tend to forget that.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 25, 2011)

ms9809 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am considering a career switch and I am thinking about becoming an EMT.  Although I have a B.A in history, I have very little experience in the medical field.  I live in Massachusetts and there are several places near me which offer EMT training (certified by the state).
> 
> ...



I wouldn't take one of the "boot camp" style classes.  You won't really have any time to absorb the material.  Go for a community college class, and take other classes at the same time (mostly A&P I+II).  It'll make you a much better EMT then doing the boot camp style.

Hope this helps!
Eric


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 25, 2011)

ms9809 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am considering a career switch and I am thinking about becoming an EMT.  Although I have a B.A in history, I have very little experience in the medical field.  I live in Massachusetts and there are several places near me which offer EMT training (certified by the state).
> 
> ...



Picking up a career in EMS especially in MA is easier said than done. With little to no experience is next to impossible; its such an oversaturated job market. I've had my cert for a while now, and haven't been able to nail down a job. Most places don't even return job apps or calls. Although it may also be due to my young age. Best of luck!


----------



## harryb714 (Feb 25, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Picking up a career in EMS especially in MA is easier said than done. With little to no experience is next to impossible; its such an oversaturated job market. I've had my cert for a while now, and haven't been able to nail down a job. Most places don't even return job apps or calls. Although it may also be due to my young age. Best of luck!



I've heard MA is one of the easier states to get an EMT job.


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 25, 2011)

harryb714 said:


> I've heard MA is one of the easier states to get an EMT job.



How? I don't think one state is harder or easier than the other, but just because of all of the different EMT classes pumping out basics constantly, its inherently more difficult for a young person like me to even get an interview no matter how skilled I am because even if a company is willing to hire someone with little experience, they are most likely going to take the older person with no experience rather than the younger.


----------



## Boston_EMS58 (Mar 1, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Picking up a career in EMS especially in MA is easier said than done. With little to no experience is next to impossible; its such an oversaturated job market. I've had my cert for a while now, and haven't been able to nail down a job. Most places don't even return job apps or calls. Although it may also be due to my young age. Best of luck!


Ergh! You're making me nervous. I'm going for my Basic in Ma. Maybe I can get a gig around my town :/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

its pretty much the same no matter where you go. we have the same problem in California. too many EMT-B's for the job market. inorder to get in you have to know someone high up or be in the right place at the right time will all your right paperwork.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Boston_EMS58 said:


> Ergh! You're making me nervous. I'm going for my Basic in Ma. Maybe I can get a gig around my town :/



Volunteer town? then of course you could get a gig there


----------



## EMT Dan (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I think volunteer is a good way to go for the experience...although that's easy to say when you already have a full-time job and are doing EMS mostly as a means of learning.

If I eventually decide to become a paramedic, I think I'll be glad to have the volunteer EMT experience as a leg up to get into that kind of program (or if I had an interest in getting a paid job).

Of course, a pretty important caveat is having the flexibility of volunteering for a while first.


----------

